# read lips



## Encolpius

Dobrého večera vinšuji, byl jsem překvapen, ano. Spousta jazyků, také slovanských, dokonce i několik exotických používá doslovný překlad, t.j.: "číst z rtů" (abych uváděl slovanské tvary). Opravdu se nepoužívá v češtině "číst z rtů" nebo něco podobného? Třeba v hovorové češtině? Žádný slovník to neuvádí, pouze sloveso odezírat. Velice se těším na Vaše odpovědi! Enc.


----------



## kelt

Zdravím,
"číst ze rtů" mi nepřipadá idiomatické. "Odezírat ze rtů" ano.


----------



## vianie

Dobrý večer sa praje. Mrkol som sa google a vidím, že v češtine sa "číst z rtů", "odčíst z rtů", či "vyčíst z rtů" naozaj veľmi nepoužíva. Aspoň nie toľko ako slovenské "čítať z pier".


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, je to tak, jak praví kelt, my pouze "odezíráme" ;-).


----------

